

Navajo Code Talkers - ashwinl
http://www.defense.gov/specials/americanindian/factsheet.html

======
ithkuil
I'm surprised that navajo has been chose because it is a complex language, yet
it's complexity wasn't actually used for the code, since actual english words
were encoded in it using a navajo word -> english letter mapping.

I guess unfamiliar phonetics here played a major role in obfuscation.

------
zz1
Great example of the importance of diversity!

